# VIRGIN VAN (finished and used)



## CAL (Oct 27, 2014)

Van has been completed.
Many thanks to Simon who owns and runs Ranger Motorhomes in Milnrow who built her at a great price, all new interior, great night heater, fiberglass high top, I'm 6'2" and with boots on I've got loads of headroom (no hunch back look for me !) massive side awning, privacy windows and loads of good details. First trip to the Lake District, only 5 days-4 nights wild camping. Glad van is just normal width as most of trip was on very narrow unclassified roads not suitable for a large coach built motorhome, fantastic, didn't want to come back, had to.
Will soon be off to Scotland (scenery and seafood) and no time schedule, it will be Heaven on a stick.
Being all black I can park nearly anywhere and not get noticed in the night, the POI's have been fantastic for me (not if your afraid of the dark) the more out of the way the better for me.
One truly happy camper.  :dance:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks very smart.


----------



## Steve121 (Oct 27, 2014)

If it's been 'used', surely it's no longer a virgin!


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks brilliant, im sure you will have many fantastic adventures over the coming years.

Still toying with the idea of changing from a 'C' class to a van conversion, it would mean i could get rid of the car and considering that i usually motorhome On my own with the dog there would be more than enough space in a van for me.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Van Conversion*

A very neat van conversion I like your spot on Wast Water a favourite of ours the secondary can change in minutes from bright and sunny to a very dark and foreboding place.
We hope you have many happy trips in your van.
Enjoy it

Alf






CAL said:


> Van has been completed.
> Many thanks to Simon who owns and runs Ranger Motorhomes in Milnrow who built her at a great price, all new interior, great night heater, fiberglass high top, I'm 6'2" and with boots on I've got loads of headroom (no hunch back look for me !) massive side awning, privacy windows and loads of good details. First trip to the Lake District, only 5 days-4 nights wild camping. Glad van is just normal width as most of trip was on very narrow unclassified roads not suitable for a large coach built motorhome, fantastic, didn't want to come back, had to.
> Will soon be off to Scotland (scenery and seafood) and no time schedule, it will be Heaven on a stick.
> Being all black I can park nearly anywhere and not get noticed in the night, the POI's have been fantastic for me (not if your afraid of the dark) the more out of the way the better for me.
> One truly happy camper.  :dance:


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice looking van.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 28, 2014)

Van looks great especially in black, go enjoy.


----------



## CAL (Oct 28, 2014)

*C class verses camper van ?*



Obanboy666 said:


> Looks brilliant, im sure you will have many fantastic adventures over the coming years.
> 
> Still toying with the idea of changing from a 'C' class to a van conversion, it would mean i could get rid of the car and considering that i usually motorhome On my own with the dog there would be more than enough space in a van for me.



Hi Obanboy666,
that's why I chose a SWB Transit (parts prices are very cheap and available) so that I didn't need a car as well, it's so maneuverable and not much longer than a 4wd (easy at Tesco's).
The only prob is that you have to remember it's a camper van not a motorhome, not as many luxuries, I've seen Simon build SWB vans with showers and fixed loo's, they look great but I didn't want all that as I wanted to keep the weight down, porta potty, better still (poo in someone else's loo, there everywhere).
A good strip wash, or swim (yes it's cold but I enjoy it) or use a caravan site occasionally.
Storage space is more than enough, with everything in I've still got empty cupboards.
The MPG is fantastic I think, 40+ so far, I expect overall a C class will be lucky to average 20? (more money for eating out)
I think the living space for me is more than enough and a dog would be no problem.
Have a good think and shop around before making a choice, it's not for everyone but it more than fits the bill for me.


----------



## CAL (Oct 28, 2014)

*Cherry gone*



Steve121 said:


> If it's been 'used', surely it's no longer a virgin!


Ok I'll amend it to "shy and inexperienced" but she's a good goer (still not got a name though)


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Cal,
I have already started looking around, some are slightly longer than my C class which is approx 6.1 mt.
I am not going to rush into it, probably use my present motorhome another 6/9 months and then make a decision. Still like the luxuries of home when travelling ie. Space and a shower its just the problem with visiting town centres etc. and parking.
Visiting Devon conversions this Saturday as they are just down the road from me then Advantage motorhomes in Leeds next month.


----------



## Borderland (Oct 28, 2014)

CAL said:


> Hi Obanboy666,
> that's why I chose a SWB Transit (parts prices are very cheap and available) so that I didn't need a car as well, it's so maneuverable and not much longer than a 4wd (easy at Tesco's).
> The only prob is that you have to remember it's a camper van not a motorhome, not as many luxuries, I've seen Simon build SWB vans with showers and fixed loo's, they look great but I didn't want all that as I wanted to keep the weight down, porta potty, better still (poo in someone else's loo, there everywhere).
> A good strip wash, or swim (yes it's cold but I enjoy it) or use a caravan site occasionally.
> ...



Hi CAL,
Like you I have gone for a smaller camper van rather than MH. With regards to lack of shower, I have listed some showers available for public use in the Scotland Group. I haven't looked for public showers in England or Wales but in Scotland it seems that most leisure centres and some community centres have showers available for campers to use.


----------



## CAL (Oct 29, 2014)

*Scotland showers*



Borderland said:


> Hi CAL,
> Like you I have gone for a smaller camper van rather than MH. With regards to lack of shower, I have listed some showers available for public use in the Scotland Group. I haven't looked for public showers in England or Wales but in Scotland it seems that most leisure centres and some community centres have showers available for campers to use.



Many thanks Borderland.
Will be up in Scotland for a long break in the coming wks. Visited the Scotland Group and have noted locations, very helpful, thanks. This would be a useful POI section if it could be set up ?


----------



## Borderland (Oct 29, 2014)

CAL said:


> Many thanks Borderland.
> Will be up in Scotland for a long break in the coming wks. Visited the Scotland Group and have noted locations, very helpful, thanks. This would be a useful POI section if it could be set up ?



Hi Cal, just added a further note to Scotland Group that some leisure centres offer a Happy Hour swim for £0:50p


----------



## hextal (Oct 29, 2014)

CAL said:


> Ok I'll amend it to "shy and inexperienced" but she's a good goer (still not got a name though)



Black Stealth Transit - BST - Beastie

It's small - so the 'wee beastie'?:idea:


----------

